
Do You Really Need a Computer Science Degree in Today’s Market? - CrankyBear
https://insights.dice.com/2017/12/14/do-you-need-computer-science-degree-today-market/
======
canadiancreed
Depends on what you're trying to do. Myself I've been in the IT industry since
1999 and have been mostly successful with a High School diploma. If you don't
plan to move outside your country, I've found you can make a career out of it.

